# To much Head on my birthday.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Believe it or not, I got to much head on my birthday trip to Bear Lake. I hope you enjoy the picture.* :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple beers and a fire you cant beat that.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmmmm, I'm gonna let someone else make the call.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

:shock: 

Can you ever get too much?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm gonna let someone else make the call.


Just lock this up, Tree. Fixed blade has clearly crossed the line on this one.

:wink:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah.........well.......ah.....I'm just gonna let it go.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed..... :lol: Where's the testing the limits smiley?


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhh :shock: :shock: :shock: happy birthday!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to admit. This is probably my favorite all time post. :lol: I was chuckling the entire time I was posting this. I hope you all enjoyed this as much as I did. Hopefully in this time of the poor economy, and housing crisis, this made your life a little more enjoyable. God Bless us Everyone. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I have to admit. This is probably my favorite all time post. :lol: I was chuckling the entire time I was posting this. I hope you all enjoyed this as much as I did. Hopefully in this time of the poor economy, and housing crisis, this made your life a little more enjoyable. God Bless us Everyone. :mrgreen:


I am just amazed that you were able to type that well with only one hand. :mrgreen: happy bday!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like the keg had a bumpy ride up to bear lake! I hate it when that happens!!! 8)


----------

